# Stabling 24/7



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't stable 24/7 unless it was reccomanded for some reason. I don't even stable my horse.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

our race horses are stabled at all times unless

A- they are out on the track working/racing/ or in the crossties being put away

B- they are injured or have quit racing for the year or an amount of time and are turned out for the rest of the year or an amount of time

C- an occational weeked or weeks turn out for rest from work

our broodmares are turned out at all times unless

A- the paddock floods (happens when we get really bad rain storms, which we have had a lot of this summer)

B- the weather it just THAT bad


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't stable our horses at all. They have access to a shed if they want in out of the weather. However, they usually don't use it - they seem to prefer standing in amongst the trees - even in bad weather. Go figure.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

We are moving next month to our new place, and we will have 5 stalls there, which I am excited about. I like having the option to put them up in the barn during periods of too much rain, bad weather, rescues that need more weight, and so we can get a stallion, and for the Arab mare we have bred next year when she foals. 

That all said, clearly horses should be able to be turned out. Imagine what people would think if crated your dog or cat all day and night, year after year, not even letting them out to use the bathroom but every now and again. You'd never be approved to adopt from a pet rescue, let me assure you. I do not know why it became okay to stall horses 23 hours of the day, but in many cases, it is owner convenience only. . . cases where there is no room, but people would like to have a horse, but they can only get out a few times a week to get the horse out of the stall. . . hmmm, I don't think it is ideal at all - but I know it is rarely from anything but the best of intentions.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not positive about 16 hours of grazing. My horses most of the time prefer hay to the grass. When I let them go to the grass pasture in couple hours they are on gate waiting for me to take them back to the main field. And while there they start hay like they were not fed for the day. They also spend lots of time in shed. 

However I do agree that 24/7 stabling is something unnatural and don't do a horse any good. 24/7 outside is much healthier and I stick with it personally. Although I did 24 hours stabling for couple days in row when we had ice all over (really, really bad and slippery), but it's an extreme condition.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

My horses are turned out to a "pen" not a pasture...lol.

But stalling 24/7 seems unnatural and its no right. 

Maybe being in from 8 am to 8 pm (stalled) is what sounds ok to me.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

we bring horses in for part of the day but all of them are out for some portion of the day, unless they have a health issue. But usually if they can't go out they're turned out in the ring with another horse. =]


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I only stall during feeding time, then right back out! Horses are physically and mentally healthier when turned out as much as possible.

The only time I might have a horse in a stall for an extended period is if the horse is injured/ill, during storms that could produce hail, during cold winter storms that are icy (sleet or freezing rain), or the night before a show to keep them clean and (hopefully) injury free.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it is completely *WRONG *to stall a horse 24/7. I dont care if its a top of the line race horse or whatever. Thats no excuse! It is completely wrong in my eyes. Horses need time to be horses! I can see if there is a medical issue, then thats okay, but even then, you should at least hand walk the horse and get it outside.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont keep my mare stalled 24/7 she is stalled during the day in the summer when it is very hot (she loves her fan) and then turned out late afternoon until the following morning. Unless there is a factor that she would need stalled 24/7 then she will not be


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> I dont keep my mare stalled 24/7 she is stalled during the day in the summer when it is very hot (she loves her fan) and then turned out late afternoon until the following morning. Unless there is a factor that she would need stalled 24/7 then she will not be



Thats the schedule all the horses are on at my barn. And in the winter, they are out during the day, and in at night.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

The horse rescue I used to volunteer at stabled some of their horses 24/7. I never understood it. Then the owner wondered when the horses started cribbing and rocking in the stalls.

My horse is never stabled. He lives outside with a shelter if he needs it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I firmly believe it borders on abuse. I know SO many stallions in a situation like that, and it makes me want to break knee caps. Our stud had his own personal 8 acre pasture with the goats.

I always laugh at how stabling cost MORE at boarding barns. I guess it's amusing to me because you couldn't pay me to stall my Arab mare. The ONLY time I would consider it would possibly be summer nights when the mosquitoes are out in full force (our whole province is like a massive swamp). In winter, a horse needs to be able to move around to keep warm, locking him in a stall is NOT helpful, even if we think he'll stay warmer. And a heated barn creates such a god awful, eye burning stench of amonia, I cannot see it being healthy whatsoever (if my lungs are burning, my horses lungs are burning).

Anyway, that's my opinion. I understand why a lot of people stall their horses at night, I just don't personally do it. Not that I have a barn anyway, but if I did, it would be strictly for medical purposes (stall rest). I would also never keep my Arab mare in a pen. I realize some horses may not mind it, but she's been running on 8+ acre pastures almost her entire life, and the few times I've had to pen or stall her, she'll **** near kill someone.

Also, I firmly believe that having pasture raised horses is the reason why neither my grandpa (breeding horses for 50 years), me (around horses for 24 years) or my best friend Shay-la (owned horses for 8 years) has ever had a single instance of colic in our animals.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My horses live outside 24/7 and don't have a shed or shelter. The trees are their shelter :]

If I had stables? I would probably stable my ASH boy at night, simply because I show him, and it would mean less rugs he has to wear. The others would still be my scrubby bush ponies :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Also, I firmly believe that having pasture raised horses is the reason why neither my grandpa (breeding horses for 50 years), me (around horses for 24 years) or my best friend Shay-la (owned horses for 8 years) has ever had a single instance of colic in our animals.


 
We have purely pasture kept horses, and we have had only 1 instance of colic in about 10 years, and it wasn't feed related. I agree that it is the healthiest option for the majority of horses.

I also believe though that horses need to know how to behave and be comfortable in a yard/pen. I yard mine overnight and during the day at comps.


----------



## minniesgirl713 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think its wrong to stable 24/7. Horses definitely need their room to exercise and stretch. Being cooped up in a stall all day can easily lead to them cribbing from boredom. There was a horse at a barn i rode at that was stabled all day(owners demand, not barns) and he ended up having to be put down because of laminitis in his feet because he had gotten so fat. Also his shins and knees were all messed up from standing and not being able to stretch much.
So it is absolutely wrong to stable 24/7!:evil:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our mares are out 24x7 and are only put in a stall to recover from the occasional sprained ankle (otherwise it takes forever to heal since it is too tempting to run around and play, even limping badly).
Besides the lack of movement necessary for their legs and feet and boredom, I believe that dust, even in well ventilated stalls, is one of the major long term health hazards.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

My girls are out 24/7. We have one pasture with a run-in and one without. They are perfectly fine unless the weather gets so bad we have to move them inside. I find that it's not only better for their physical health to be outside all the time, but as my horses are in 6x a week training (eventing), it is very good for their mental health. My old girl is a kicker and will stand there and kick until her hoof cracks. Outside, she is much happier and healthier. My horses aren't hot and crazy when I get on because they can do whatever they want all day


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I HATE 24/7 stalling. At my barn, horses are out (in massive patures with other horses) during the day and in during the night/late afternoon. Injury and REALLY bad weather are the only things keeping them in. I know several (healthy, young horses) that get badly stocked up after ONE day in. I can't imagine how unhealthy it would be to LIVE inside.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My BO has somewhere between 60-70 horses and almost all of them live outdoors 24/7. The big exception to this are his two stallions and his new team that are shod on all fours. They have an individual turnout rotation, and get worked on a regular basis. Even though they spend hours stalled, none of them show any vices although the older stallion rubs on his stall door when he wants attention.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't like it too much. Keeping them in about 12 hours a day or so should be about maximum. Though, I know several horses who seem to like their stalls more than pastures... 

Another reason I don't like it much is because it makes things harder for me. I mean, cleaning stalls, making sure the hay net is filled, ect. can get kind of annoying some days. Sometimes it's just better to let them run free, roll around a little, and eat some grass.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

When I was boarding, I had a girl that brought her Morgan to board at my barn. She insisted he was a "show" horse and he had to be stalled 24/7. I agreed to stall him ONLY if she came daily to exercise him, which she agreed to do.

Well, she stopped coming to the barn, and I turned him out. 

I will not leave a horse in a stall that long, period. It's not healthy or natural for them.

Did the boarder eventually move her horse, yes. Did I care, no.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My horse Trigger has half a hoof right now due to a MAJOR fight with another horse, so he can only go out in the pasture when he take him out there and have him in his halter and lead rope. But, I clean his stall once or twice a day so he gets to come out then.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I hate it to. I feel so bad for the horses i mean how would you like being stuck in a 12x12 box all day and all night. Its just not fair.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

SallyRC123 said:


> I see horses cooped up 24/7 for no apparent reason. I think this is wrong. Opinions?


I agree. And I think THIS more than anything else is what's bad about racing and urban carriages.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> I think it is completely *WRONG *to stall a horse 24/7. I dont care if its a top of the line race horse or whatever. Thats no excuse! It is completely wrong in my eyes. Horses need time to be horses! I can see if there is a medical issue, then thats okay, but even then, you should at least hand walk the horse and get it outside.


well thats how it is, sorry to tell you. not much we can do about that. most of us do not have farms at home, and with an average of 10 horses per stable, they have to be stabled at a track. they offer us free stabling. even if you stable at a farm, it has to have a track there, which are often too small to train on, but are ok for daily exercise. we have to do what is cost effective for us, and best for our racehorses careers. stabling on a good farm costs about 200 per horse, with 10 horses thats $2000 a month, plus shipping horses in to race 4 times a week. and depending how far you are from the track, is costly. 

if you are implying that our horses are "abused" or not well taken care of because of the amount of time they have to be stalled, well i cant change YOUR opinion, but i can assure you they are some of the most spoiled horses you will ever meet. and yes they do get hand walked and grassed a lot. sometimes you should understand a situation before you judge.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't like to see horses stalled 24/7. However, horses at the track are rarely in there 24/7, in my experience. They are brought out for exercise on pretty much a daily basis (can't train a horse in a stall) and around here, they are brought out for grooming, bathing etc. There are even a few small paddocks around the track for turnouts - albeit an all too brief turnout.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

dee said:


> There are even a few small paddocks around the track for turnouts - albeit an all too brief turnout.


ugh i would die to have paddocks at the track im at. unfortunately we dont. but like i stated before, we do ship our horses out to take rests at our home paddock for a week or a weekend.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

AlmagroN said:


> well thats how it is, sorry to tell you. not much we can do about that. most of us do not have farms at home, and with an average of 10 horses per stable, they have to be stabled at a track. they offer us free stabling. even if you stable at a farm, it has to have a track there, which are often too small to train on, but are ok for daily exercise. we have to do what is cost effective for us, and best for our racehorses careers. stabling on a good farm costs about 200 per horse, with 10 horses thats $2000 a month, plus shipping horses in to race 4 times a week. and depending how far you are from the track, is costly.



Equestrian real estate is a hobby of mine, and all of the thoroughbred breeding farms I've seen have ridiculously luxurious barns. Cherry paneling in the tack rooms, roof dormers that serve no purpose, trophy rooms, etc. There's plenty of money in the racing business; it's all about where people choose to spend it. Everybody has to transport their horses to shows and they don't make near the money racers do.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Equestrian real estate is a hobby of mine, and all of the thoroughbred breeding farms I've seen have ridiculously luxurious barns. Cherry paneling in the tack rooms, roof dormers that serve no purpose, trophy rooms, etc. There's plenty of money in the racing business; it's all about where people choose to spend it. Everybody has to transport their horses to shows and they don't make near the money racers do.


you are wrong. in thoroughbred racing and breeding there is a lot of money, yes. but not in standardbred. standardbred racing is a dying sport. most of us are going broke to keep the sport alive. most of the money we do make on our horses, goes right back into them for feed, shavings, hay, vet bills, etc. our vet bills are MUCH higher than probably anyone else in the horse business out there because of how often we race and how hard they race. so dont tell me i have other options, when i dont...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess I'd have to say I understand the reasoning behind 24/7 stabling, but I still don't particularly agree with it. I think it's mentally cruel to the horse... But frankly there are alot worse things done to horses in the name of sports. Racehorses have it better then horses in Saddlebred barns. Just my opinion though.


----------

